# Service Day...



## persephone71 (May 21, 2013)

Today, my STBXH will be served. I requested that this happen AT HOME and not at the hospital. No need to embarrass him in front of colleagues and patients. I'm pensive, yet resolute. It's time. This has to come to an end.

Ironcially, he did tell me where he'd rented a place. Not too far from me. Also, we were very cordial yesterday, and told our kids TOGETHER that "mommy and daddy will have different houses."

The kids seem ok about it. They now KNOW so we are no longer walking on eggshells. He will be served, so it becomes real.

He promised no more games. 

I'm holding him to it.

I'll chime in later.....


----------

